# Is there any way to DIY from Unsupported to Supported



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I was able to get MRV activated in unsupported mode on day one. I had always planned to go DECA, but I didn't want to lose MRV.

Last night I finished up installing what turned out to be a SWM16 and 6 DECA adapters.

Now that I am running the approved config, is there any way to get back on the supported side of the aisle.




Now before anyone wonders why I just didn't let D* do it in the first place, it took me almost 2 hours figuring which lines went to which receiver (all DVR's had 2 lines), another 1.5 hours installing a DECA on a receiver in a custom cabinet, and another misc hour or so for other stuff. And as a DIY'er, I am pretty good at this. So any installer who showed up at my house, was going to have a job on his hands. And since they get paid per job, he may have been below MW after he left here. Plus, I like doing it myself.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm thinking, because you did it yourself, you're still unsupported. It's only supported if they install it (doesn't matter if you have to tell them how to do it like I did.)

I think I saw Doug mention the same thing, he's unsupported because he installed his own DECA. Honestly, for someone like you, I don't think it would really matter. You'd be able to support your DECA network better than DirecTV anyway.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

I imagine the only way to be "supported" is to have DirecTV send the guy to do it. Obviously if you've already done the work, the installer will probably be very happy to have you sign the "install done" paperwork and quickly take off.

Perhaps you can have him leave the hardware to sell on ebay or something so you can recover some of your costs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No there is not.

The only way for the flag to be set for supported, is to have an installer and do the work.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No there is not.
> 
> The only way for the flag to be set for supported, is to have an installer and do the work.


On a slightly different tack, I will be moving from unsupported to supported next Friday when D* comes up to do the upgrade install to SWM/DECA. I'm "unsupported", now with my home network, and I will have to make sure they change the flag from "u" to supported when the SWM/DECA install is finished.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I called about ordering a band stop filter and in the process of seeing if I could get one, the CSR noticed I was in unsupported mode. I unfortunately wasn't able to order just the filter (got one somewhere else), when he asked if there was anything else I said something like "I know I am unsupported with MRV, but I am having an issue getting one of the DECAs to connect to my internet router, would you be able to help me or would that be against the rules?" He started walking me through the troubleshooting and was even willing to replace the adapter but we were able to get it going.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Someday when I am established enough to not have to pay the new customer fee I will most likely have the tech come out.

Quick question while we are at it. What happens if you have unsupported, have your own DECA adapters/PIs, move, and use the movers connection? Can you get switched over to supported since a tech will be installing it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> I called about ordering a band stop filter and in the process of seeing if I could get one, the CSR noticed I was in unsupported mode. I unfortunately wasn't able to order just the filter (got one somewhere else), when he asked if there was anything else I said something like "I know I am unsupported with MRV, but I am having an issue getting one of the DECAs to connect to my internet router, would you be able to help me or would that be against the rules?" He started walking me through the troubleshooting and was even willing to replace the adapter but we were able to get it going.


And there-in lies the problem with this whole "unsupported" path.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

You might be officially unsupported, but of coure you've got US for technical support questions and such


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And there-in lies the problem with this whole "unsupported" path.


If they wouldn't have charged me $50 for being a newer customer I wouldn't have gone this route. I know they shouldn't have helped me, and I know it costs them money to do so. But charging me $50 for being new is not right in my mind.

I didn't get HD equipment installed when I signed up. When I got an HDTV a couple months later, I can completely understand why they want more money for them to come out and swap things over. There was a service that I obviously knew was available, advertised all over the place, and I chose not to get it, it was my own choice, and now I have to pay the price for them to come back so soon and swap my dish.

Now with MRV, how is the average new customer who has never seen a forum like this, like I was, supposed to know something new is coming and that I should wait. I would definitely see why there should be a fee if I had everything installed today and knew all about MRV being available, chose not to get it, and then two days later changed my mind and decided I wanted it and had to have someone come back out.

It basically says to me "You should have read our minds and waited a few months. You should really learn to not become a new customer at all because you never know what new and great thing we will come out with."

I'm not expecting it free, I was ready to pay the $150. They just lost me at the extra fee. I love my MRV, and I am thankful they helped me out anyway with it. I hope I am not sounding too hateful, but come on.

EDIT: I am more often than I like looking at a situation wrong. If the new customer fee is justifiable, I have open ears and an open mind to hear and possibly accept, but I just can't figure it in my mind, and when I post about it, nobody mentions any rationale. Please, someone explain it in terms I can understand.


----------



## aandjw (Nov 30, 2005)

OK - I started/ended my upgrade on day 1 - the CSRs wanted to tell me that my HR20-700 and HR21-200 were "already MRV" without any hardware. When I protested, they said they didn't have a way to order a MRV upgrade/DECAs without a new programming committment (that is incorrect, no?). I said I could order the DECAs from SolidSignal and they credited me for the cost of 3 DECAs plus shipping. My account online reflected MRV at that moment and I was charged the $1.10 partial month fee.

So am I flagged/tagged as U? How do I tell (call a CSR and ask)? 

I have a new DVR scheduled for install tomorrow (time to add service to another room) - will they provide an HR24 or a DECA? Or say we don't know about MRV/WHDVR service at my house?

Should be interesting.....DIY but never told I was "unsupported"......


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> If they wouldn't have charged me $50 for being a newer customer I wouldn't have gone this route. I know they shouldn't have helped me, and I know it costs them money to do so. But charging me $50 for being new is not right in my mind.
> 
> I didn't get HD equipment installed when I signed up. When I got an HDTV a couple months later, I can completely understand why they want more money for them to come out and swap things over. There was a service that I obviously knew was available, advertised all over the place, and I chose not to get it, it was my own choice, and now I have to pay the price for them to come back so soon and swap my dish.
> 
> ...


$50 new customer fee? To activate DECA?
Sounds like they were reducing the MRV/DECA fee because you were recently a new customer?

As for knowing what was out there... The information on MRV coming has been out for several months, in a formal form (on DIRECTV.COM), and then informal on this site, and multiple others. So just some average research on the topic, would give the average customer some idea on what DIRECTV is planning to bring to the table.

But what is DIRECTV supposed to do? Announce every detailed plan that they have a year in advance before it is ready? While that sounds very customer friendly, it isn't very business friendly.

My point was.... there is an inherient problem with the "unsupported" model of the MRV.. Specifically, the CSRs are instructued to NOT to provide any support for MRV related issues if it is set. What if that helpful csr went down the path, and had you start reconfiguring your router (because he knows something about it). And that led to you loosing all your internet or even messig up your router. Then you as a customer would probably expect DIRECTV to come out and and fix it, or pay for it to be fixed... because after all, we told you to do it. What if the CSR said, you will need a new piece of network equipment... and it was $150. Then you found out you didn't... you would be pretty mad at DIRECTV.

It is just a path, that has so many issues with it from a support point of view, hence why it wasn't originally going to be allowed at all. But then after the field trials and analysis, it was decided to allow it in an unsupported mode.

So sorry that you got nipped by the timming bug on a release of something. DIRECTV isn't the only company/product that happens too. Happens to me all the time, the day I pull the trigger on a planned purchase... typically means a newer upgraded version is just around the corner, and I have live with out the new features, pay an upgrade price, or replace what I just purchased.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

aandjw said:


> OK - I started/ended my upgrade on day 1 - the CSRs wanted to tell me that my HR20-700 and HR21-200 were "already MRV" without any hardware. When I protested, they said they didn't have a way to order a MRV upgrade/DECAs without a new programming committment (that is incorrect, no?). I said I could order the DECAs from SolidSignal and they credited me for the cost of 3 DECAs plus shipping. My account online reflected MRV at that moment and I was charged the $1.10 partial month fee.
> 
> So am I flagged/tagged as U? How do I tell (call a CSR and ask)?
> 
> ...


Based on the rules/procedures of the process, You should be flagged an unsupported.

Day 1 was an intresting day for the MRV process... especially with the CSRs. Some were simply not up to speed on the process. Things have for the most part been straighted out by now.

Unless you get a new receiver, then DECA/MRV carries no contract with it.

The CSRs absolutely should not have gone down the route of "you purchase it, we will credit it"... as that practice is should no longer presented as an option (even though some csrs are still doing it).

There is a chance you will get an HR24... but unless your account was flagged as DECA enabled, there is a low chance of that HR24, as well as the installer being prepared with a DECA module.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a chance you will get an HR24... but unless your account was flagged as DECA enabled, there is a low chance of that HR24, as well as the installer being prepared with a DECA module.


Is there any way to have an account flagged "unsupported", but "DECA enabled"?

In reality, there has never been anyone from DirecTV at my house. It was installed back in 1994 by a local TV shop. I have since upgraded all my dishes myself including my current AU9. So DirecTV will have no record of what equipment I have other than receivers.


----------



## aandjw (Nov 30, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Based on the rules/procedures of the process, You should be flagged an unsupported.


OK - so I just called and asked how my account is flagged - the rep says "supported". Hmmmmm......



Earl Bonovich said:


> Unless you get a new receiver, then DECA/MRV carries no contract with it.


Yes - and that didn't filter down so well on day one. Since I am getting a new HD DVR today I'll have a new contract - so that is pretty much a moot point in my progression - but of course I was thinking of my fellow man. I do hope that current calls go better.....



Earl Bonovich said:


> The CSRs absolutely should not have gone down the route of "you purchase it, we will credit it"... as that practice is should no longer presented as an option (even though some csrs are still doing it).


Truly that wasn't my idea - but when the CSRs couldn't figure out how to order just DECAs and a truck roll and I said the hardware was available elsewhere - that was their brilliant solution.



Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a chance you will get an HR24... but unless your account was flagged as DECA enabled, there is a low chance of that HR24, as well as the installer being prepared with a DECA module.


Hardware department says that because my account is flagged as WHDS (supported), the work order should include any hardware needed for MRV service. I give it a 50/50 chance (pretty good odds!).

Earl - You have always been such a good sounding board for this group and all of your posts are appreciated. Thank you for the feedback.

jack


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Earl Bonovich said:


> $50 new customer fee? To activate DECA?
> Sounds like they were reducing the MRV/DECA fee because you were recently a new customer?


There was no reduction at all, it was in addition. $206 and change to get it installed.



Earl Bonovich said:


> But what is DIRECTV supposed to do? Announce every detailed plan that they have a year in advance before it is ready? While that sounds very customer friendly, it isn't very business friendly.


Not saying that, just don't penalize us for it.



Earl Bonovich said:


> My point was.... there is an inherent problem with the "unsupported" model of the MRV.. Specifically, the CSRs are instructed to NOT to provide any support for MRV related issues if it is set. What if that helpful csr went down the path, and had you start reconfiguring your router (because he knows something about it). And that led to you loosing all your internet or even messing up your router. Then you as a customer would probably expect DIRECTV to come out and and fix it, or pay for it to be fixed... because after all, we told you to do it. What if the CSR said, you will need a new piece of network equipment... and it was $150. Then you found out you didn't... you would be pretty mad at DIRECTV.
> 
> It is just a path, that has so many issues with it from a support point of view, hence why it wasn't originally going to be allowed at all. But then after the field trials and analysis, it was decided to allow it in an unsupported mode.


Yes, I would be rather upset if they told me I needed expensive parts I didn't need.



Earl Bonovich said:


> So sorry that you got nipped by the timing bug on a release of something. DIRECTV isn't the only company/product that happens too. Happens to me all the time, the day I pull the trigger on a planned purchase... typically means a newer upgraded version is just around the corner, and I have live with out the new features, pay an upgrade price, or replace what I just purchased.


The difference is that if you go buy a 720p HDTV at Best Buy and the next week they invent 1080i, sure they will sell you another at full price and that is just the way it goes, but they _aren_'t going to say "Hey, you just bought a TV from us. If you want another this soon, it is going to be $50 on top of that".

I am an apple customer, I know all about buying an electronic device then a month later something else comes out to replace it that almost makes me feel dumb for even ever wanting the first one.


----------



## aandjw (Nov 30, 2005)

well I win.....DIY'd my first 2 HD DVRs, added a new HD DVR this weekend - paperwork shows me as SWiM and MRV - CSRs say I am supported. New HD DVR is HR24........

Dumb luck I think.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> The difference is that if you go buy a 720p HDTV at Best Buy and the next week they invent 1080i, sure they will sell you another at full price and that is just the way it goes, but they _aren_'t going to say "Hey, you just bought a TV from us. If you want another this soon, it is going to be $50 on top of that".
> 
> I am an apple customer, I know all about buying an electronic device then a month later something else comes out to replace it that almost makes me feel dumb for even ever wanting the first one.


I think the difference here is that the issue has to do with them coming out for a service visit again so soon after you had DirecTV installed. As a new customer, you don't have that payment/credit history that a long-time customer does. As they are already significantly reducing the cost for a DECA upgrade at $99, as a new customer they don't want to take that much of a chance with you yet.

In your example, you are just purchasing an item as opposed to Best Buy coming out and installing something and making an investment in you as a customer.

- Merg


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

They know my credit history, which is longstanding and without blemish, but if they don't want to take a chance that is their choice to make. I don't want to pay the extra, so I didn't. Everything is working from going my own route, so I will move on until the next thing.


----------

